# Lizzy borden house



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You are more brave than I am. Have fun.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're coming to my town lol. While you're here, you should also visit the Borden's grave site.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Very cool!!!! have fun, I am definitely jealous. oh and Good luck.......hahaha


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

pos pics, please!


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's really cool! Take some pictures and see if anything turns up on them that you couldn't see before.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

You'll have a blast! I haven't stayed at the house, but I did go for the tour a couple summers ago which was great. From what I understand, if you stay there especially on a Friday night, one of the tour guides will be Shelley and she's been there for years, is super knowledgeable about the murders and guests all hang out and discuss the case til all hours with her. If you haven't done so already, check out http://lizzieandrewborden.com/LBForum/index.php - you can learn a lot before your visit.

Salem of course is awesome! Lots to see and do, that's for sure. There are a few witch museums and I recommend the Witch Dungeon museum. If you check out reviews online, it typically scores higher than the others.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

How much fun. Can't wait to hear about it and see pics. Have a great time!


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am green with envy. Sounds so fun. Although, I'd probably be exhausted because I probably wouldn't sleep either of the two nights at the B&B!!! ;-)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Ex and I spent two nights in the Lemp Mansion in St. Louis. A bed& breakfast-- restaurant, connected to the old Lemp brewery via caves and tunnels(I would have liked to have seen those!)
Several members of the Lemp family committed suicide in this house over the years and the house is famously "Haunted".
My Ex surprised the waiter by asking if they ever tried to scare the overnight guests? He stammered and was hesitant to answer at first which set my mind envisioning being in bed, it's 9 O'Clock, the lights go off , a door opens, in stumbles him or another employee wearing a white apron, flour paste smeared over their face, cleaver in-hand, stumbles, the clever almost severs my leg, I'm screaming"YOU IDIOT! Call an ambulance!" (All of this flashed through my brain in a mili-second)
It's 9 O'Clock we are upstairs in bed, the lights DO go OUT!
My Ex shoots across the bed to be next to me! 
We wait... no faux ghost enters the room? 
The lights go back on after awhile, we relax.. the lights go out Again!
More tension.. they go back on...
It's the night before Thanksgiving, the kitchen in the basement is cooking for the next day, a common circuit from the bedroom and the kitchen was popping their circuit breaker when a cooking device became overloaded... yet somehow I "Knew" at 9 the lights would go out?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yahhh! Scary! Haunted! Scary!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

In spite of the horrorible history of Salem and it's witch hunt and trials, these days it is probably the kitchy-est place to celebrate Halloween. Historical sites and tourist attractions galore, stores and swag aplenty all with a supernatural edge. You'll happily blow money there left and right - I know we did! 
There are a few different handouts and promotional magazines that give schedules and highlights for the Fall season. I recommend going online , doing some research and planning out what you'd like to see. There are a few different museums, wax museums, haunted houses, etc.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah that sounds like so much fun! I grew up in Mass, so Salem was my regular stomping ground. It's a really cool place, with a lot of really cool history. And plenty to do. Museums, tours, etc. And you're going at the perfect time. They'll just be getting ready for the Halloween season, but it won't be too crazy busy yet in September.

And I am SO jealous about the Lizzie Borden house. I've always wanted to stay there but no one in my family would stay with me haha. But it sounds awesome, I hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> You're coming to my town lol. While you're here, you should also visit the Borden's grave site.


 Hey thanks Miss Mandy!!!! Yes we want to visit the Borden's grave site, I just hope we can find the graves. When the Ghost Adventures Crew went there, it looked like a very BIG grave yard! (Ah hem....however if some "Native" were to be kind enough to show us....well...) 

Funny thing, I grew up only about an hour away from the Lizzy Borden house (Small town: Brooklyn Conn.) and it's only now after 30Yrs. living in NC. We are going back to New England. Ah well, Better late than never right?


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

In 7th grade, I did a big research project on Lizzie Borden...the day after I handed it in, I was pulled into the school psych's office for a discussion of my relationship with my parents. Probably not a coincidence... 

I would LOVE to stay at her house! Added to bucket list.

Have a wonderful time, and say hello to the late Bordens for me if you see them!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tom.. You are going to have the best time ever. I have been on the Borden house tour. It is informative and creepy. Also, probably no other place on earth holds the essence of Halloween like Salem, MA.. It is alive everyday, but unbelievable on Halloween. I have been going down there for 20 years on Halloween and during the year.

Rob


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> You'll have a blast! I haven't stayed at the house, but I did go for the tour a couple summers ago which was great. From what I understand, if you stay there especially on a Friday night, one of the tour guides will be Shelley and she's been there for years, is super knowledgeable about the murders and guests all hang out and discuss the case til all hours with her. If you haven't done so already, check out http://lizzieandrewborden.com/LBForum/index.php - you can learn a lot before your visit.
> 
> Salem of course is awesome! Lots to see and do, that's for sure. There are a few witch museums and I recommend the Witch Dungeon museum. If you check out reviews online, it typically scores higher than the others.


 Hey Thanks so much for the advice! I think the lady that will conduct the tour while we are there will be Lee Ann (One of the owners I think) but I will ask after Shelley, she sounds a great person to meet. I bet the tour is fantastic! All guests get a privet tour at 8:00 Pm. Part of the "House rules" is we must not be in our.... (Abbie's murder room)... between 11:00 am and 4:00 Pm for afternoon tours to see the room. 


And for you who asked....YOU BET I"LL POST SOME PIC'S !!! I am looking forward to sharing this trip with all my Forum Friends. My wife informed me the Lizzy Borden B&B has wi-fi so I could post pics and video on the day(s) we are there! (That is....if we survive the night)


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Torgo said:


> In 7th grade, I did a big research project on Lizzie Borden...the day after I handed it in, I was pulled into the school psych's office for a discussion of my relationship with my parents. Probably not a coincidence...
> 
> I would LOVE to stay at her house! Added to bucket list.
> 
> Have a wonderful time, and say hello to the late Bordens for me if you see them!


 Yeah, I'll bet both your parents and your teachers were a bit nervous. I have decided to be more selective who I tell my "Ghost Adventures Vacation" to. I got some very strange looks from some of my co-workers! But then...there were some that never heard of Lizzy Borden, can you believe it? And yes, I will give the Bordens your regards should the situation "Arise"


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Have a great trip, this sounds fun. looking forward to your pics..........................maybe you see some happenings wooooo....................


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

You're braver than I am to stay at that house, but I AM jealous about the trip to Salem. Have fun, and be safe!

Seriously, though, be sure to take some rock salt with you...


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Hey Thanks so much for the advice! I think the lady that will conduct the tour while we are there will be Lee Ann (One of the owners I think) but I will ask after Shelley, she sounds a great person to meet. I bet the tour is fantastic! All guests get a privet tour at 8:00 Pm. Part of the "House rules" is we must not be in our.... (Abbie's murder room)... between 11:00 am and 4:00 Pm for afternoon tours to see the room.
> 
> 
> And for you who asked....YOU BET I"LL POST SOME PIC'S !!! I am looking forward to sharing this trip with all my Forum Friends. My wife informed me the Lizzy Borden B&B has wi-fi so I could post pics and video on the day(s) we are there! (That is....if we survive the night)


I did meet Lee Ann in the gift shop. She was friendly and was the one who told me about the online forum, but she also seemed really burned out owning the house. Apparently, it's quite costly to keep such an old house up... and exhausting. I was kinda bummed that she was seemed unenthused about owning the house when I met her. I was, of course, all excited just being there and left thinking I'd give my left arm to own that place! But until you've walked in someone's shoes, you never know the full situation. I think Shelley is in charge of all the re-enactments they do at the house and I've seen her on some of the tv shows about the house.

They can tell you how to find the headstones at the cemetery. It is huge, but I remember finding it with no problem. It's a very cool cemetery in general. Lots of big stones. Here's a pic of the stone.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Hey thanks Miss Mandy!!!! Yes we want to visit the Borden's grave site, I just hope we can find the graves. When the Ghost Adventures Crew went there, it looked like a very BIG grave yard! (Ah hem....however if some "Native" were to be kind enough to show us....well...)


It is a huge cemetery. There are actually arrows along the road to find the Borden's plots (it's a popular place, as you could imagine). lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

On another note, it's too bad you're not coming in October. Coulda checked out our 2 haunted attractions!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> On another note, it's too bad you're not coming in October. Coulda checked out our 2 haunted attractions!


 Yes it IS too bad I'd love to see em. We will be there the last week of Sept. Must be back to work on Oct. 1St.  Then I also have my own "Yard haunt" to prepare for (My life size" Lizzy Borden" is a part of the display , see her in my album)


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Salem is amazing. The museum there is a must see. Ugh I'm so jealous of yall!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Yes it IS too bad I'd love to see em. We will be there the last week of Sept. Must be back to work on Oct. 1St.  Then I also have my own "Yard haunt" to prepare for (My life size" Lizzy Borden" is a part of the display , see her in my album)


I just had a look. Really cool! It goes well with the style of furniture you have too. Although, your Lizzie is a little too sexy compared to the real Lizzie LOL. Late September, hmm.....the haunted houses just might be open already!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

UPDATE.....I am Now in A Bed&Breakfast In PA. AS I write this. As Promised, I will Keep Y'all Up to date. This Time Tomorrow Night my wife & I will be at The Lizzy Borden B & B in Fall River Mass. The Room WE Will be in is the "John Morse" room...The murder room of Abbe Borden. She was slain next to the bed and the dresser on the far left wall. My wife want's too sleep on the left (Murder side) of the bed our 1St. night there and I will sleep that side our 2nd. night.(Yeah...she won the coin toss) In truth...I am a little nervous, did anyone see the recent episode of "The Dead Files" at The Lizzy Borden House?

It's one thing to laugh in the safety of NC. But to BE There....Sleeping next to the spot where she was hacked to death...well...?

Then again...At $250 a night...I kinda HOPE SOMETHING HAPPENS !!! As one Forum member suggested...I kinda wish I had remembered to pack some Sea Salt!!!! (You Druids And Wicca folks will understand) 

Ah well...The B&B we are staying at tonight is quite old.....George Washington Was President when it was built!!!! IT was a Tavern back then and a resting place for Travers. Why, Oh why would anyone stay at a Red Roof Inn or any faceless corporate establishment, when you could grab a piece of local history...and for far LESS??????

Well, Time to sleep..."And perchance to dream..." Will Update you all on tomorrows adventures.... (If we survive)...?


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

Please do update. Take some pics in your room in the dark.. Maybe you will capture something in them. Have fun!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Ah well...The B&B we are staying at tonight is quite old.....George Washington Was President when it was built!!!! IT was a Tavern back then and a resting place for Travers. Why, Oh why would anyone stay at a Red Roof Inn or any faceless corporate establishment, when you could grab a piece of local history...and for far LESS??????


I'm always impressed by the age of things when I go up towards that area, especially when you get up into New England of course. My brother lives up that way... I visited a really cool tavern/restaurant when I was up there in southern New Hampshire, it was originally a farmhouse, built in 1741. The food was delicious, and it also has its own resident ghost. I especially liked the Chicken Elizabeth which is named after the ghost: http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/livi...restaurant-seemingly-haunted-by-ghost-of.html


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

How exciting that you are going. I have always wanted to stay there and to go around Halloween is amazing. Salem will be amazing too. 
This year for a surprise birthday gift I booked two nights at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park Colorado. We had a beautiful room! To add to the spooky feel, they have one tv station with The Shinning playing non stop. We took the ghost tour one night and then wandered the hotel on the next night taking photos. We actually thought we caught an orb but it was only a reflection. The last night we were startled awake up by what sounded like our door shaking. It turned out to be a wind storm and the windows were so old they didn't' have very good insulation. It was our door shaking, but not from ghosts. Good times though! Hop you enjoy your spooky vacation!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm am only commenting on this thread to follow your future posts of your personal experiences there. I'm crazy jealous! I'd probably have an anxiety attack myself, people think I'm dying when they see me dry heaving and coughing, I just laugh afterwards (they look horrified) and I tell them that just shows my level of excitement.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i live about 80 miles nw of Fall River. My psychic (psycho??) friend called me in March and said 'let's spend Halloween night at Lizzie's' and i said.....

wait for it....

"are you outta yer f*in MIND????"

but i did call that day and even back in march, all but one room was booked for Halloween already. I am a big fat chicken and i would never spend the night there...not no but hell no.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm a thrill seeker myself! Count me in


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang you are brave! I would not want to go in that house. You will have a blast in Salem! Don't miss out on the old cemteries


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

salem IS kitschy but it is also fun. Have lunch at the Lobster Shanty --guy fieri recommends the lobster martini--and then go to Ye Olde Pepper Companie to get some of Oprah's favorite turtle candies. (Personally, however, I prefer the candy at Turtle Alley over by the Peabody Essex http://www.turtlealley.com ). If you are there on a Sat in October, check out 'Cry Innocent', a re-enactment of the trial of Brigid Bishop and the audience gets to vote on her innocence. It is a nice way to spend an hour and to get off yer feet for a bit.

I LOVE salem...especially in the Fall. My next trip there I am going to the Burying Point.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

You know...I was born and raised in New England and took for granted all of the history and awesomeness the area has to offer. This year while visiting family in CT I tried to fit in a trip to Salem but had no partner in crime to go with - everyone working or strapped for money. I hope you have a wonderful time at Lizzie's and in Salem. I shall live vicariously through you and your wife until I can visit myself. 

...I'm joining all the big chickens in the sissy corner. You will not catch me anywhere near Lizzie's house at night, let alone sleep in one of "those rooms".


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow! This sounds like it would be such a fascinating place to stay!! I can't wait to see your pics (I hope they will let you take tons of them). Have a great time!! Good luck getting Lizzie or her parents to come out and play!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool can not wait to hear how it went


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

LawP said:


> You know...I was born and raised in New England and took for granted all of the history and awesomeness the area has to offer.


I think this is pretty common.

I've lived in the DC area my entire life but didn't actually go see the monuments until about 7-8 years ago when we went for some seminar on home buying. The Smithsonians were regular school trips but I'd never seen Lincoln, the Viet Nam memorial, nothing. I still haven't seen the Jefferson memorial, the WWII memorial or the Roosevelt memorial.

I live near a bunch of Civil War battlefields & memorials but I've never seen them either. But that doesn't really interest me much & never has.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Have fun while you're here! If you have time, explore Fall River a bit. The historic section is beautiful. The houses there are a haunter's dream. Battleship Cove is pretty cool too. Oh and check out Lizzi Borden's other house on French St, which is the house she purchased with her sister and grew old in. Lemme know if you want some good spots for grub


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Gee...for a minute I thought someone had posted a pic of my work in progress house. Now that would have been scary! 

Hope you enjoy your stay 

Lizzy


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

im actully the guide that gave mad mad mark his tour tonite,he turned me on to the site this morning and i signed up right away,great community here and mark is a true gentleman.im actually typing this from the borden kitchen..lol


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> im actully the guide that gave mad mad mark his tour tonite,he turned me on to the site this morning and i signed up right away,great community here and mark is a true gentleman.im actually typing this from the borden kitchen..lol


A Spirit communicates!!! We don't not wish to harm you, is there anything you would like to tell us? Hehe :-D


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow! Hi Hacksaw! Welcome to the forum! How very cool that you are actually writing to us from the Borden kitchen! So tell us about how you came to work at such a historically spooky place!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> im actully the guide that gave mad mad mark his tour tonite,he turned me on to the site this morning and i signed up right away,great community here and mark is a true gentleman.im actually typing this from the borden kitchen..lol


Hi there! I'm in FR too


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

welcome, Hacksaw! (Yer name even gives me the shivers!) 

soooo...have any interesting stories to tell???

Miss Mandy, we should all get together some time and chew the deadman's fat.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i belong to another group that gets together at a local restaurant just to get to know one another and compare notes.

I am thinking someplace south of Boston or Central Mass...of course, we could meet anywhere. Anybody interested? Maybe we could all go tour Lizzie Borden's house then have dinner somewhere in late October.

Ideas? THoughts?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> im actully the guide that gave mad mad mark his tour tonite,he turned me on to the site this morning and i signed up right away,great community here and mark is a true gentleman.im actually typing this from the borden kitchen..lol


Welcome to the forum! Great to have another body here


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Hacksaw!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i belong to another group that gets together at a local restaurant just to get to know one another and compare notes.
> 
> I am thinking someplace south of Boston or Central Mass...of course, we could meet anywhere. Anybody interested? Maybe we could all go tour Lizzie Borden's house then have dinner somewhere in late October.
> 
> Ideas? THoughts?


That sounds fun  I'll have to see how things go though. With hubby finally back to work (after a year and a half of being laid off), we're just getting back into the groove of things financially and our weekends are so fricken busy! Doesn't it just figure, I finally meet a couple of peeps in my area who are into Halloween and this is the year that I'm NOT having my costume party


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> im actully the guide that gave mad mad mark his tour tonite,he turned me on to the site this morning and i signed up right away,great community here and mark is a true gentleman.im actually typing this from the borden kitchen..lol


 Hi Hacksaw!!!!!! So very glad you are a member of our little dysfunctional family here! We just got back from our stay with you and Lee Anne (and the Bordens) in Fall River. We are still a bit frazzled from the long trip back to NC. Shawn (my wife) got homesick after we left you and talked me into skipping our stay in the B&B in PA. and drive right through to NC. 

I can not express to you how much we enjoyed our stay at The Lizzy Borden B&B ! Shawn & I traveled a total of 2000.400 miles round trip, and you and Lee Ann made it worth every single long a$$ numbing mile. I say this with all sincerity. Your tour of the house and your historical interpretation was nothing short of masterful! (but then only a fellow Irishman COULD pull it off so well) 

To all forum members who read this....this is a guy worth meeting and a historical place worth exploring! Also to all who have been following this thread from the start, I will be posting the pic's & vids as promised but for now I am feeling something like "Jet Lag" and will update you soon. (I am also on my 3rd. cider&Rum drink wooo hooo!) 

Hacksaw.....I count you a new friend as well as a new Halloween Forum member. Once more, WELCOME !!!!! ----Mad Mad Mark


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

the pleasure was all mine,i do hope you make it back. ill be busy this week prepping the basement in the house for the first annual lizzie borden haunt, theres going to be an insect problem,after the crew from ghost adventures got scared away last year the house was beset by large nasty bulbous flies,100s of em,it was insanity.needless to say,i taking advantage of the insect history.i also have a few young short fused victorian ladies in the basement as well.if any of you are in fall river do pop by and say hello


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i belong to another group that gets together at a local restaurant just to get to know one another and compare notes.
> 
> I am thinking someplace south of Boston or Central Mass...of course, we could meet anywhere. Anybody interested? Maybe we could all go tour Lizzie Borden's house then have dinner somewhere in late October.
> 
> Ideas? THoughts?


how about fall river? the taphouse pub is right around the corner from lizzies,we can actually walk to the factory of terror,then we can go to lizzies and ill show you guys the house,be nice to meet some local haunters


----------



## boneyard girl (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, sounds like you have a fantastic trip planned. I admit, I'm pretty envious! I've always wanted to stay at the Borden B&B; there's just something so alluring about a place with that kind of gruesome and sensational history. I stayed in Massachusetts for a summer, back when I was quite young, visiting my father who lived there on a year-long business trip. Even then, I was struck by the profound beauty and rich history of New England. The area really left a huge impression on me, and I've been eager to go back ever since!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i did see on the Travel Channel today where Lizzie's house is the creepiest destination in America. 

Hacksaw...that sounds great. Let's see if we can get MIss Mandy to come along...it would be a blast. I'll have to wait til after oct 10, tho...i'm on vacay the 4-10...i'm off to warmer climes.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

sounds great,hit me up when you guys are ready!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> the pleasure was all mine,i do hope you make it back. ill be busy this week prepping the basement in the house for the first annual lizzie borden haunt, theres going to be an insect problem,after the crew from ghost adventures got scared away last year the house was beset by large nasty bulbous flies,100s of em,it was insanity.needless to say,i taking advantage of the insect history.i also have a few young short fused victorian ladies in the basement as well.if any of you are in fall river do pop by and say hello


LOL......Yeah, Lee Ann told us about the Ghost Adventures Crew running away. Our 1St. night at the B&B we had the house to ourselves ALL ALONE! Lee Ann told us to feel free to look anyplace we wanted...so we did. Next morning, Shawn and I realized we did what the GA. crew could not....We stayed for our whole"Lock Down" from "Dusk till Dawn" (So there Zak!!! )


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

the ghost adventures guys were really in total girl mode that night..lol.my ten year old girl sleeps there with me all the time...she even made fun of them...lol


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Why did they run away?? lol Is that an episode that made it to the show or did they not bother with it because they ran away?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems like every time I watch that show they are running away from something. Pretty silly


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

the ouija board is unpleasent on a good day,we have a board in the room mr borden was murdered in,been there for years and years.it wishes death on me pretty regular,when asked why....cause im an irishman!!!lol. when they used to the board with a local medium,the lights in the house starting going on and off,the batteries in the equipment began to fail,one of them got ill,the board starting threatning them..about 230 in the morning they fled...on a side note,when women use the board its says some pretty perverse ****...lol


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> Why did they run away?? lol Is that an episode that made it to the show or did they not bother with it because they ran away?


Mordessa.....Yes, Ghost Adventures did air the Lizzy B. episode (not the part when they ran away out into the early pre-dawn Fall River morning after getting the willies over the Ouija board ,seance etc.) but yes you can watch it in full on youtube. However, at the end of that episode they say they decided to end the lock down early for "Every ones personal safety" --- (Zak) Still fun to watch...


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

just going to subscribe to this for any interesting updates. Thanks for all the posts from the Borden House


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

It is the slow season for The Ravens Grin Inn (My "Haunted" haunted house) and I have many stories about this house, many first hand accounts and more from people and their relatives who once lived here and I know the haunted history of many other houses in this little town, referred to as "A bit of New England in the Midwest", the mostly abandoned College campus, the numerous old , fancy houses in the town, the historic downtown with the 1853 Courthouse civil War monuments , cannons, the Cast iron store facades made 140 years ago by the Meskar Bros. St. Louis, the city grave yard overlooking the small downtown, 6,500 cold, hard stones and a whole lot of dead people!
The tallest gravestone up there(18? ft.?) has my last name on on it, since it belongs to my Greatgreatgrandfather--"Warfield"
Mount Carroll is 3 hrs. due West of Chicago, 10 miles from the Miss. River, 45 miles from Galena, Ill, "Home of Gen, Grant" a town full of history and architecture.


----------

